
Nearly 20% of UK Children Exposed to Online Content That Promotes Self-Harm - Bobby_Carpark
https://digit.fyi/nearly-20-of-uk-children-exposed-to-online-content-which-promotes-self-harm/
======
NeonTiger1992
“The number of URLs containing child sexual abuse imagery since 2015 has also
risen significantly.” - very disturbing. This is recorded data as well, not
taking into account content that still flies under the radar.

